# Récupérer des photos effacées d'un iphone



## girvinie85 (15 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

suite perte des photos de mon iphone que j'avais pourtant sauvegarder il y a une semaine mais je n'ai pas retrouvé cette sauvegarde, j'essaie depuis de les récuperer mais en vain. les forums indiquent des logiciels soit pour PC soit pour léopard alors que je travaille avec un mac book sous tiger. Ensuite on me parle du backup. j'ai pu le trouver mais je ne sais pas comment récuperer les informations avec quel logiciel puisque les données sont soit en mddata ou en mdinfo.
Existe t'il une possibilité de récupérer mes photos et vidéos et si oui que dois-je faire?
mes compétences en informatique sont restreintes et bien que curieuse j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide.
peut-être existe t'il la possibilité d'utiliser son iphone comme un DD et de récupérer les données comme sur une carte SD (recuva ou autre...)

Toute l'aide me sera bien utile car là je n'ai plus d'idées.

Merci à tous 

:hein::mouais:


----------



## tombom (15 Mai 2010)

pour ce qui est de la methode que l'on appelera "officiele" (sans jailbreak), tu ne peux pas recuperer le contenu comme un sd, avec des utilitaires... (et mm avec jailbreak je ne sais pas)

donc deux solutions :
- si tu as sauvergardé ton iphone avec itunes, apres avoir effacé tes photos, itunes a supprimé l'ancienne sauvegarde pour en faire une nouvelle : donc je prie pour que tu n'ai pas sauvegardé, au quel cas, une restauration de l'iphone a "partir d'une copie de sauvergare" (cf ce que dit itunes) te ramene normallement tes photos.

- deuxieme solution : si tu as sauvergé (ou synchronisé hein; c'est pareil) ton iphone apres la perte, (donc cas non favorable de la premiere solution), mais que tu utilises un utilitaire de sauvergarde, ou un clone, qui aurait peut contenir la sauvegarde de l'iphone, tu peux te tourner vers la ...

sinon, je pense que c'est perdu, et je ne connait pas d'autre moyen de recuperation... peut etre que d'autres oui


----------



## roccohogan1 (25 Juillet 2016)

Très bonne explication. Je pense qu'elle m'est utile !


----------

